

Introducing the Bitcoin Hackathon v2 - jorde
https://blog.coinbase.com/2015/04/07/introducing-bitcoin-hackathon-v2/

======
brathouz
> No 24h time limit. Participate from anywhere.

This is great! I'll have to try to make time for this.

> We’re interested to see apps which highlight new use > cases for Bitcoin
> [...]

We need some demonstrations of exciting, engaging, and unique uses for
Bitcoin. Wallets, payments, attribution, etc, are all very important but are
also pretty bland. Games that simply award bits for points are a small
improvement, but it's still not that exciting.

I'm looking forward to seeing use cases that are unique to Bitcoin and
compelling to the layperson.

